
Uproar in CA as private company takes over financially sound libraries - ttunguz
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/27/business/27libraries.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=business
======
wccrawford
Nice paywall. As I can't read the actual article...

Libraries are becoming harder and harder to run. Fewer people have the need or
desire to access them. They still serve a useful and necessary purpose in our
society, but the old ways of running them will have to change.

Most towns wait until the library is ready to close before handing it off to a
private company. You can imagine how the employees and users are treated
during this time.

These libraries were handed over while they were still healthy. That means
that the company can take them over without drastic measures and slowly rework
them to be more profitable and useful.

I think it's a good idea, and I'm glad to see them doing it.

